# The Official 2008 NBA Draft Thread - Picks 31-60



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thursday, June 26 | 7:30 pm ET - 12:00 am ET | ESPN*​

31. Minnesota Timberwolves -
32. Seattle SuperSonics - 
33. Portland Trail Blazers -
34. Minnesota Timberwolves - 
35. Los Angeles Clippers - 
36. Portland Trail Blazers -
37. Milwaukee Bucks - 
38. Charlotte Bobcats - 
39. Chicago Bulls - 
40. New Jersey Nets - 
41. Indiana Pacers - 
42. Sacramento Kings -
43. Sacramento Kings - 
44. Utah Jazz - 
45. San Antonio Spurs -
46. Seattle SuperSonics - 
47. Washington Wizards - 
48. Phoenix Suns - 
50. Seattle SuperSonics -
51. Dallas Mavericks -
52. Miami Heat -
53. Utah Jazz -
54. Houston Rockets - 
55. Portland Trail Blazers - 
56. Seattle SuperSonics - 
57. San Antonio Spurs -
58. Los Angeles Lakers - 
59. Detroit Pistons -
60. Boston Celtics -


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And here comes the second round


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ugh we need a second.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Minny with a chance to get some real talent here, Jordan/CDR/Chalmers etc


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

So, Dickie V. was *****ing about potential, then used DeAndre Jordan still being on the board right now as a reason?


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Hopefully Orlando somehow get a pick. Come on Otis!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> So, Dickie V. was *****ing about potential, then used DeAndre Jordan still being on the board right now as a reason?


I was laughing pretty good when he mentioned Jordan :lol:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

lol portland got a shot at getting another great young talent in walker jordan cdr or chamblers


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Eh?

He'll never, ever sign.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> So, Dickie V. was *****ing about potential, then used DeAndre Jordan still being on the board right now as a reason?


Dickie V is a idiot no idea why he is even on there...Where is Adande or Scoop? Seriously Dickie GTFO


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice Sonics then Portland picking next.. Surprise me Seattle!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Talented second round...CDR and Chalmers, Jordan...theres some good picks out there, definant value this late.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm not really a fan of the Arthur for Batum trade for the Blazers... I thought Arthur was a steal at 27 and frankly we don't have room for Batum on our wings right now, and he doesn't want to be stashed overseas.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Is Seattle picking for Detroit, in exchange for White? Because I heard that.

Edit: Yep, and the pick is Walter Sharpe?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

what the hell mchale, all that talent on the board right now


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Seattle trade for White when they had a shot to get a talented 7 footer in Jordan to put with Durant wow


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow so if Portland gets CDR...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is getting ridiculous, still so much talent available.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

What the **** is that?

Are you kidding me right now? This is turning into a nightmare.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jordan/Chalmers/CDR all still left


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

how is chalmers still on the board


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Seattle trade for White when they had a shot to get a talented 7 footer in Jordan to put with Durant wow


The Sonics could have had Bayless, Arthur and Jordan/Walker/Chalmers/CDR and who did they wind up with... :angel:


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Why did that guy even show up?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

and a memphis player goes!

but its not CDR


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dorsey


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dorsey goes before CDR ?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

No bloody way does Portland have another pick.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

who did Detroit get for white?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

croco said:


> Dorsey goes before CDR ?


Portland wants teammates?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

lol. finally Portland ****s up.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Isn't Dorsey getting traded to Houstoun? Batum for Arthur + a second rounder... guess I figured it was 33.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

f'n finally


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Finally!


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

damn. wanted Chalmers real bad.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

super mario!`


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

There we go. Chalmers to Minny.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> No bloody way does Portland have another pick.


They have #36 and #55 too :whistling:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Portland's really wowing the crowd with fan-favorite highlight draft picks all over, huh. Funny how the Spurs, Lakers, Pistons, Celtics, and Heat have never done that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Who are the marquee names left now? CDR and Jordan?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Detroit supposedly traded DJ White for the #32 and #46 and drafted a guy at 32 who woudl have DEFINATELY still been there at 46. 

I don't even know who Walter Sharpe is.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Clippers made a good pick there.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Jordan to LAC not a bad pick...Portland up! CDR to Portland!?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jordan should at least be better than Paul Davis.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jordans got crazy arms and broad shoulders.... 3 years in the weight room and he can have a similar physique to dwight howard, whether or not he can gain some basketball skills is a question mark tho....


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

What a steal in the 2nd. If he does live up his potential then wow


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

At least Portland didn't get CDR.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Who did seattle get at 32? The draft tracker iam looking at has a blank at that spot.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

We traded it along with the 46th for DJ white


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

CDR is never going!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Another SF for the Bucks ?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Me: "I don't know why Chris Douglas-Roberts is slipping"
My roommate: "Maybe he's walking on ice."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ömer Asik to Portland at #36 btw, they will get his draft rights and keep him in Turkey for a few years.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Kyle Weaver over CDR?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

perfect shot for bobcats to make a great pick and nope!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Do it, Chicago. Derrick Rose and CDR.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

good to see weaver get drafted, im a fan of his.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

CDR and Bill Walker still undrafted :whatever:


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

The dunk champ goes to Chicago


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

And the award for best name so far!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Chicago blew that one.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

We HAVE to take CDR here. Or Walker at least.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I might start getting my hopes up a little bit that CDR or Walker could fall to Dallas at #51.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

CDR finally gone!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Yay for CDR, he gets to play LeBron's side-kick in a few years.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

God Nets got some good young talent today to rebuild that team with


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damnit, someone sell their pick to PHX. They've been trying to get an earlier 2nd.


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

nets need to get CDR here. thorn make it happen


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Good draft from NJ.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Come on Orlando...... Buy a pick from Sacramento!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Minnesota and New Jersey with 2 of the best drafts out there (taking into account where your draft position is)


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Jawai finally goes!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Good draft from NJ.


CDR was a great pick in the second round, but Lopez and Anderson aren't really guys I would have taken at their respective spots.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Jawai is huge god damn


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Sean Singletary, don't they got douby.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kings got a steal with Singletary.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> what the hell mchale, all that talent on the board right now


Typical...sigh


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Great pick for Indy that late.. Jawai is gonna be a steal


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> The Timberwolves are selecting Chalmers on behalf of the Miami Heat, according to a league source. Pat Riley wanted a point guard, and he got one. In fact, Chalmers is one of the most NBA-ready guards in the draft. He can shoot, he can defend and he's a clutch player. He's kind of a poor man's O.J. Mayo. Great draft night for Miami.


From ESPN.com


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Singletary >>>>>> Douby.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

True


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ewing!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

what the hell did the wolves get for chalmers? he was a steal at 34


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Great pick for Indy that late.. Jawai is gonna be a steal


For Toronto of course


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hear that dude laughing at Bird? Hahaha.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> what the hell did the wolves get for chalmers? he was a steal at 34


No ****in' way... WTF?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah takes another giant Euro. Not surprised. Why is Bill Walker still available?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Tomic is a nice pick here.

I hope for his sake that Walker doesn't go undrafted...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> For Toronto of course


oh yeah, well Toronto will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Minnesota was wise to ship Chalmers. Because with Mayo, Foye, and McCants he will see no time at all. He would be in the NBDL all of next season if he stayed in Minny.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Why is Bill Walker still available?


Skepticism about his knee? Something might have turned up in the physical.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to see Bill Walker in a Suns uniform. Give that boy a open lane and watch the show or maybe Warriors.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Utah takes another giant Euro. Not surprised. Why is Bill Walker still available?


Knee questions that has to be it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jesus go ahead Sacramento. My as well have an all rookie starting 5 next year. Got nothing to lose.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Richard Hendrix is also still available. If Dallas doesn't take him, Walker or Jamont Gordon I will file a protest mail to Cuban.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Who went 43rd? I have to follow this online because ESPN isn't coming in here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im hopin my Heat can snag Walker really late, or Hendrix, Jamont Gordon, Devon Hardin...any of those guys would be good picks here.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Pistons don't even take Walker at #46, wtf.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Who went 43rd? I have to follow this online because ESPN isn't coming in here.


Patrick Ewing Jr.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

excellent picks for dj white


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

smh at a dude from BYU going before Walker, Gordon, Hendrix, and others.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Spurs took who the Suns wanted. 2 picks away, too. Blah.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Crocos guy finally off the board I like the spot.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

finally.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not the Wizards :uhoh:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know if I like the fit for Walker but i'm glad to see him drafted.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jamont Gordon hasn't been drafted yet. What is wrong with these GM's? Neither has Richard Hendrix.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know HKF but the kid is gonna be a steal for whoever selects him. Great skill set and he is left handed. Watch them draft other guys on potential instead of taking the sure thing. smh at most GM's this isn't damn rocket science. Tall guys = wasted pick if they are considered all potential.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Malik Hairston to the Suns

Richard Hendrix to Golden State


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5858961.html

By Fran Blinebury

It didn’t take long for the Rockets to say au revoir to their first round draft pick from France.

Just a short time after taking 19-year-old small forward Nicolas Batum with the No. 25 selection in Thursday’s NBA draft, the Rockets were working to complete a pair of deals that would send away Batum and their second round pick (No. 54) and get two players in return.

Those two players are Donte Greene of Syracuse and Joey Dorsey of Memphis.

Greene, a 6-11 forward, was chosen by the Memphis Grizzlies with the 28th pick in the first round.

Dorsey, who played in the NCAA championship game with the University of Memphis, was taken with the No. 33 pick (second) round by Portland.

Batum will go to the Portland Trail Blazers and the Rockets will also end up with a second round pick from the Grizzlies in 2009.

The Rockets are still waiting for the NBA office to approve the deals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now picking Hendrix is odd to me, because he's already much better than Randolph. What the hell. Sometimes I question what Mullin is doing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im hoping for Gordon now for the Heat.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Shoot, I thought when they were talking about the propose trade that something new just happened.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

croco said:


> Malik Hairston to the Suns
> 
> Richard Hendrix to Golden State


Hairston before Gordon? Wow these GM's are so god damn stupid it's unbelievable. Hairston is going to be lucky to stick around in the NBA, he is gonna be a NBDL guy for a while. Hopefully he does well though being from Michigan but i'm not banking on it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Phoenix must really be drafting for defense thats the only logical explanation I can find. Devon Hardin to Seattle. 


This night has been terrible for me. We can finally get rid of Starbury and take Bayless but instead we take Gallinari.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Mavs select another guy who is kind of soft, and doesn't like to slash. Meh.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Meh, not a bad pick, but I would rather have Jamont Gordon.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't catch it but who was that singing


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Foster I think will do well in Dallas. What say you Croco?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Presti is obsessed with defensive minded players, is he trying to emulate Cleveland ?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> Presti is obsessed with defensive minded players, is he trying to emulate Cleveland ?


He's lucky that Jeff Green is going to turn into a good player on offense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Foster I think will do well in Dallas. What say you Croco?


See above. Not thrilled with this pick when someone like Gordon or even Gary Forbes in still available, but at least he does have an elite skill.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Didn't Houston take Maarty, when they took Steve Novak?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> He's lucky that Jeff Green is going to turn into a good player on offense.


With the additions in this draft Green should easily be the second leading scorer for the Sonics. Kevin Durant might also be a darkhorse for the scoring title in the league, I mean someone will have to score points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What the heck McHale, Chalmers is a solid player.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

croco said:


> With the additions in this draft Green should easily be the second leading scorer for the Sonics. Kevin Durant might also be a darkhorse for the scoring title in the league, I mean someone will have to score points.


I agree. Durant will probably lead the league in shots per game as well.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Mike Taylor. History has been made, if he doesn't turn out to be good. At least he has that right being the first to be drafted from the d league.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mchale with an idiotic showing here in the second round, a euro who just signed a massive contract, then trading away a steal in chalmers... while Jordan was on the board the whole time


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

X Dah Creator said:


> Mike Taylor. History has been made, if he doesn't turn out to be good. At least he has that right being the first to be drafted from the d league.


Yeah that was pretty neat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And Kaun is over in Russia now for the next who knows years. Seattle doing some odd things.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

I think 3 years, but damn why Sasha!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Someone needs to tell Presti that he doesn't have Tim Duncan on the team anymore. This is like copying the Spurs just for the hell of it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously explain to me why Houston takes Novak two years ago and now takes Lenuen? Does he need a new friend?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Jamont Gordon ends up in Boston, I will scream.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

silverpaw1786 said:


> how is chalmers still on the board


It's fairly simple. A team would rather take a chance on potential then go for a guy like Chalmers, who most teams probably view as a good backup point guard at best.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^:laugh: your guess is as good as anyone elses HKF


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bballlife said:


> It's fairly simple. A team would rather take a chance on potential then go for a guy like Chalmers, who most teams probably view as a good backup point guard at best.


Then please explain why Kevin Love goes #5 in the NBA draft.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HKF said:


> Seriously explain to me why Houston takes Novak two years ago and now takes Lenuen? Does he need a new friend?


What are the chances of Lenuen to actually crack the line up? And I think we're trading that pick anyway.

How many big men prospects do Seattle need??? holy ****


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wizards-Celtics trade


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Bill Walker A Celtic


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And the rich get richer :lol:


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

dammit


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bill Walker is now in Boston. Goodbye Tony Allen, say hello to a long, defensive bench in Giddens, Walker and Pruitt. Ugh. Damn Boston.

Crawford is a wasted pick.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Mchale with an idiotic showing here in the second round, a euro who just signed a massive contract, then trading away a steal in chalmers... while Jordan was on the board the whole time


You can rip him for trading Chalmers, but Pekovic is highly regarded, and the Wolves aren't doing anything for a few years.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HKF said:


> Seriously explain to me why Houston takes Novak two years ago and now takes Lenuen? Does he need a new friend?


I think hes going to be part of a deal thats been boiling around Houston-Portland-Memphis


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

walker for what? i missed it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> walker for what? i missed it


Cash.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> walker for what? i missed it



for KG and Scalabrines champ. ring


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:laugh: cash??? nice work danny


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is such a strange draft. You can buy a talent like Bill Walker for a few bucks, some GMs need to be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well at least the celtics have picked up a dunk contest entrant between giddens and walker lol


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

HKF said:


> Then please explain why Kevin Love goes #5 in the NBA draft.


That's a different situation. I think Love at 5 was a stretch, but he obviously has some unique tools. His ability to pass the ball, his ability to outlet the ball, the pick and pop game. He is going to be productive, but I would be surprised if he ever became an All-Star. And I think if you are drafting that high, especially a team like the Grizzlies, you need to think hard about swinging big. They went with a safer pick.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Giddens has found his new Tony Danridge


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> well at least the celtics have picked up a dunk contest entrant between giddens and walker lol


Yeha well I guess you can pull a positive from everything.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jamont Gordon went undrafted. Unbelievable.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

HKF said:


> Jamont Gordon went undrafted. Unbelievable.


Hopefully, I'll see if he's as good as you say he is in the summer league.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

nice cdr!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

smh at Gordon going undrafted.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Very strange draft.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

HKF said:


> Bill Walker is now in Boston. Goodbye Tony Allen, say hello to a long, defensive bench in Giddens, Walker and Pruitt. Ugh. Damn Boston.
> 
> Crawford is a wasted pick.


Don't forget about Semih Erden!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jamont went undrafted? WTF??

I wanted the Heat to pick him up at #52.. Ah well, still a very solid draft for the Heat - love the Chalmers pickup from Minnesota, and ofcourse we kept Beasley!!

Anyone know much about Darnell Jackson? And can I get a player comparison for Chalmers too? DX says his best case scenario is Jarret Jack, which I don't like or want to believe..


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Bill Walker is now in Boston. Goodbye Tony Allen, say hello to a long, defensive bench in Giddens, Walker and Pruitt. Ugh. Damn Boston.


If Boston and Portland continue to take players you like, you have to become a fan, right?  Or do you dislike KG that much?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wonder who gives Gordon his shot


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ Probably the Heat. We seem to love giving contracts to players noone else appears to want.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Joe Dumars sucks at drafting. lol

He needs to hire Zeke and let him run the drafts.


----------

